# Cooler Master HAF 922



## Darksaber (May 14, 2009)

The Cooler Master HAF 922 is not just a smaller version of the very cool looking 932. It manages to improve things in many areas, to look even cooler, be even more affordable and possibly strike more fear and awe into your opponent at that next LAN party.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 24, 2009)

Excellent review as always DS. One thing I was interested in seeing is if the BLUE LED for Power and HDD was as bright and intrusive as the one on its older brother, the 932. I love my 932, but at night with it running or even in power down state, the BLUE LED could light a cave. 

Also, I was hoping they would have made the interior black, but they didnt. Seems like they kept the good cable management and also the back opening for cpu cooler changing.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2009)

The front area features three buttons. The one to the left turns the internal lighting on and off, while the right is a reset switch.


Yikes... i can imagine how hitting the wrong button would go there.


I'm slowly looking at new cases, since i've had mine a few years and its fairly beaten up... but i just couldnt use a case like this, due to noise issues.


----------



## Kenshai (May 24, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Excellent review as always DS. One thing I was interested in seeing is if the BLUE LED for Power and HDD was as bright and intrusive as the one on its older brother, the 932. I love my 932, but at night with it running or even in power down state, the BLUE LED could light a cave.
> 
> Also, I was hoping they would have made the interior black, but they didnt. Seems like they kept the good cable management and also the back opening for cpu cooler changing.



There's no windows on it, but black just looks better in my opinion.


----------



## F2K (May 24, 2009)

I am considering a new case and so far HAF 922 is my No.1 choice 

A very nice review for a very nice built case.


----------



## Studabaker (May 24, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> There's no windows on it, but black just looks better in my opinion.



What about this thing:


----------



## etrigan420 (May 24, 2009)

My only 2 problems with this are the lack of painted interior, and the lack of a full size mobo tray. 

Wires are going to be tough(er) to hide with that gap between the shorter tray and the drives.


----------



## Studabaker (May 24, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> My only 2 problems with this are the lack of painted interior, and the lack of a full size mobo tray.
> 
> Wires are going to be tough(er) to hide with that gap between the shorter tray and the drives.



Yep, that's why this is a mid tower, for those looking for a cheaper and/or smaller case.  Obviously things will have to be dealt with to maintain the high caliber of features, quality and style in a smaller package.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 24, 2009)

You know what id do? Remove the top 20cm fan, slap that on the side panel, strap a 24cm rad up top and removed the HDD cage and put a pump / res there. sorted.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 24, 2009)

it's the same motherboard tray as the Cooler Master Storm Sniper I don't think Cable Management will be a problem even if the HAF 922 doesn't have the width the Storm Sniper or 932 has. 

couple things I like on the HAF 922 the 8th expansion slot I would take this over a ventilated PCI grill every time and no Expansion Slot retention clips. one thing I don't like is in order to get to the front dust filter you have to take the front bezel off and it requires unscrewing 6 screws.


----------



## etrigan420 (May 24, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Yep, that's why this is a mid tower, for those looking for a cheaper and/or smaller case.  Obviously things will have to be dealt with to maintain the high caliber of features, quality and style in a smaller package.



Don't get me wrong, I think the 922 is a great case.  I was just pointing out my particular issues with it.  Everyone is looking for different features.

For me right now it's between this, the 932, the Sniper, and the Storm.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 24, 2009)

nevermind the motherboard tray is the same as the Storm Sniper except the Storm Sniper has a long hole at the top for cable management and 7 cable tie holes. the HAF 922 has two medium holes at the top for cable management and 9 cable tie holes.


----------



## Kenshai (May 24, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> What about this thing:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/HAF_922/images/caseside1.jpg



The way it's positioned unless you're running a micro you won't even see bare metal unless you're trying to. So I really consider it not a window, especially since A lot of people will put fans there



Studabaker said:


> Yep, that's why this is a mid tower, for those looking for a cheaper and/or smaller case.  Obviously things will have to be dealt with to maintain the high caliber of features, quality and style in a smaller package.



It's actually very close dimensions, like 2 inches shorter but wider and a half inch less depth.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 24, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> The way it's positioned unless you're running a micro you won't even see bare metal unless you're trying to. So I really consider it not a window, especially since A lot of people will put fans there
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually very close dimensions, like 2 inches shorter but wider and a half inch less depth.



The HAF 922 comes in 2 variants the standard perforated grill that supports 1x 200mm fan or 2x 120mm fans and an all window version.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 24, 2009)

Thats a sexy case. Ill stick with my M998 for right now. I like my polished stainless interior and removable mobo tray. I just wish the outside wasn't so dated. I might get a half one day.


----------



## Kenshai (May 24, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> The HAF 922 comes in 2 variants the standard perforated grill that supports 1x 200mm fan or 2x 120mm fans and an all window version.
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2qmn1w4.jpg




I will admit I've not heard of the window version, that's pretty snazzy looking, newegg only has one and the cooler master website doesn't even show it. So I'll take back my previous statement there, I'd pain it black anyway


----------



## BumbleBee (May 24, 2009)

I took a screen shot of the product sheet on their website about a month ago it's hidden in a PDF. not sure when they are going to release it.

I like that power bar in the Ultra M998, Antec stole that idea and is putting it in their new flagship model the Antec P1000 which has some very nice features but has to be the ugliest case ever.


----------



## Studabaker (May 24, 2009)

I don't mind the look, it's not my cup of tea, but for what it is it's pretty nice.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 24, 2009)

Antec P1000? it's horrible silly optional transparent plastic door yet the side perforated grills have no fan filters why do they have to use a dozen fan filters they should do what Lian Li did and put one washable air conditioner filter in the front bezel that covers all drive bays. what I mainly like is the suspension in the hard drive cages the only problem with suspension is it trades noise for a higher temperature but suspension is the future save this thread because mark my words when this case is released it's going to sell no matter how ugly it is and you will see Cooler Master and other companies using suspension in future cases.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of selling my 932 and getting the 922. It seems like it would be better for airflow because the 932 stock fans don't move any air.


----------



## Kenshai (May 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm thinking of selling my 932 and getting the 922. It seems like it would be better for airflow because the 932 stock fans don't move any air.



The computers I've built with the 932 had plenty of air movement? They just move it over a bigger area so it doesn't feel as much. If you want a wind tunnel, then you probably want to go with something else.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 24, 2009)

no the fans are crap but I would replace them instead of purchasing the 922.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2009)

With what? I can't find any good big fans anywhere


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 24, 2009)

That p1000 looks like a damn good case to me.great cable management,and cooling potential.

I'm using these fans shadow, http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=41_108&products_id=1262 they look good and at 63.5cfm arent too bad.I have two of these in the top and the rest are 120mm versions


----------



## Kantastic (May 24, 2009)

Looks like an awesome case, great review thanks!


----------



## SpaceManSpiff (May 25, 2009)

Why did they place the power/reset buttons in the drink/snack tray?  That's just silly.

At last they managed to get the port cluster facing the front.

Great review.  Stupid case.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 25, 2009)

because cases _should_ be on the floor, the air on the bottom of a room is the coldest. if the case is under or beside your desk you can easily hit the power, reset or led switches because they are conveniently located on the top panel.


----------



## SpaceManSpiff (May 25, 2009)

It's just personal preference.

If I put my case on the floor, I need longer cables, it's subjected to more dust, the pets, and it becomes a table of sorts.

Placing the switches and/or port clusters on the top or sides limits case placement.

I still say that depression on the top is a cup holder or a snack tray.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 25, 2009)

you can choose to put your case wherever you please but Cooler Master and some other companies use this practice and it's correct. if you had a elegant glass desk with a beautiful 24" monitor, mouse and keyboard would you want a giant piece of steel that makes noise beside it? no. the tray is supposably for ipods or devices that use docks however I found a better device for it and it's usb!


----------



## SpaceManSpiff (May 25, 2009)

It just seems to me that in 9 of 10 cases lately, the port cluster and switches are an afterthought.

Personally, if I have a window and pretty lights in my case, I want it to be on a level to be seen and not on the floor.  But hey, that's just me.  I use the USBs regularly, change disks a lot, and use my card reader often.

It still looks like a spot to put something, or at least funnel a spilled beverage into the case (along with the fan)


----------



## BumbleBee (May 25, 2009)

Lian Li is a good example of that. I could careless about LED's sometimes they can hurt performance because some case fan manufactures like to cut cost on the quality of the materials in favor of the LED. check this out can get everything usb for that tray. lamps, snake lights, lava lamps, air ionizer, alarm clock, coffee warmer, fans, ashtray, aquarium, vacuum cleaner, fridge, candle burner, fountain, etc.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2009)

zomfg i want one with window O_O.

This is the perfect case. Its the successor of the RC690. I'd expect them to replace the 690/590 series with this.


----------



## Scrizz (May 25, 2009)

me likey


----------



## etrigan420 (May 26, 2009)

Sooooo, is this the correct fan for the side panel???

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=266&osCsid=0ef19f7a8ffbea13747c1fdd4309bc79


----------



## BumbleBee (May 26, 2009)

the correct one is R4-LUS-07AR-GP google it and you will get retailers that sell it.


----------



## boredgunner (May 26, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> Sooooo, is this the correct fan for the side panel???
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=266&osCsid=0ef19f7a8ffbea13747c1fdd4309bc79



No, that is for the Storm Sniper but it should work too.  Here are the large fans COOLER MASTER uses.

*MegaFlow 200mm Fan:* 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 DBA - Available in black, clear, clear w/ blue LED, clear w/ red LED - Included with COOLER MASTER HAF 922 case (one clear with red LEDs in the front, one black on top)

*Storm Force 200mm Fan:* 1000 RPM, 142 CFM, 17-23 DBA - Available in clear w/ red LED and clear w/ blue LED - Included with COOLER MASTER Storm Sniper (two clear w/ blue LED, front/top)

*230mm Fan:* 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 DBA - Available in black, clear w/ red LED, and clear w/ blue LED - Included with COOLER MASTER HAF 932 (one clear w/ red LED in front, a black one on the side, and a black one on top), COOLER MASTER Cosmos S (a black one on the side), and the COOLER MASTER ATCS 840 (black one on the front, two black ones on top).

The Storm Force 200mm fans offer very high performance at 142 CFM (max) but can be rather loud.  Thankfully the Storm Sniper has a built in fan controller for such noise.  The other ones aren't too shabby either, 110 CFM isn't too bad considering they're near silent (especially the 230mm fans).


----------



## etrigan420 (May 26, 2009)

I bit.

The egg had it for $150 and change after shipping.  Not a "killer deal" by any means, but it *is* a brand new product...and the wife is in Kuwait, so she'll never know


----------



## FilipM (May 27, 2009)

Man, i just wish it had dust filters.


----------



## boredgunner (May 27, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Man, i just wish it had dust filters.



It does on the front drive bay covers/fan, but that's it.  Not the bottom or side


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

If you are that crazy about dust filters that it's gonna be a maker or breaker then just go to your local hardware store with a handful of coins and I'm sure you could come out with enough filter material to make even the geekiest geek the most jealous slouch in town.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Man, i just wish it had dust filters.



you have to remember HAF stands for High Air Flow, fan filters impede air flow which goes against the MO of the HAF series. it's really hard to mount fan filters on the HAF 932 because it has ventilation on both side panels and the top panel (tray), faux meshed drive bay covers and even if you were to mount 4x fan filters on the side panel there would be  a lot of perforated mesh around them. now the HAF 922 is a little easier because it doesn't have ventilation on the side panels and it has a window model the only thing you would have to deal with is the top panel (tray) which you might be able to line with washable dust filter foam.

oh and heres a fun fact for you guys you know how the width of the HAF series is legendary because of the extra space and cable management? well the HAF 932 is 9.6" wide and the HAF 922 is actually 10" wide.


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> oh and heres a fun fact for you guys you know how the width of the HAF series is legendary because of the extra space and cable management? well the HAF 932 is 9.6" wide and the HAF 922 is actually 10" wide.



Yep, I saw that.

Also, I would skip fan filters altogether and use use pantyhose.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

problem with pantyhose is it loses it's shape, tears and breaks down.


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> problem with pantyhose is it loses it's shape, tears and breaks down.



I used pantyhose as an air filter on a car for a few months and it didn't have any of those problems.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2009)

pantyhose are just not a long term solution. the pantyhose you used must of been whore certified.


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> pantyhose are just not a long term solution. the pantyhose you used must of been whore certified.



Thanks, lemme go tell my mom that one 

They were definitely BLACK pantyhose, too, so, hey...


----------



## Pike (May 29, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Man, i just wish it had dust filters.



According to coolermaster, filters are on the go and will be available soon but don't have a date and this comes directly from coolermaster. No link but it's on their forum.  I have a 922 and all I can say is that it is indeed a high air flow case.  Cooled my cpu by 3c and my gpu by 2 and that's with the new air only.

Everyone will have nicks & picks with a new case.  You can't please the masses.  For me, it's perfect.  Even the power/reset/LED button are ok where they are.  My rig is on 24/7 for folding.  I rarely touch them.  There is plenty of room for cable management and any cooler will fit as the HAF 922 is 10" wide (the side panels see to that).

This case is solid and I'd recommend it.  If you get a chance, see one at a store before you judge on pics alone.


----------



## boredgunner (May 29, 2009)

Damn Pike.  You better buy those filters fast, since your PC is on 24/7.  But yeah at least the front has them, but if you use optional fans the case has a positive air pressure.  This means air passively leaves the case, so less dust build up.  You can actually remove the dust filters in the 5.25" bays since air is escaping from there, if you use optional fans.


----------



## Pike (May 29, 2009)

I own a Lian-Li too and filters are awesome whether you get positive pressure or not.  Over time (about a month), I had to clean the filters because they needed it.  Call me a clean freak but I never had spiders roaming my rigs


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

Pike said:


> I own a Lian-Li too and filters are awesome whether you get positive pressure or not.  Over time (about a month), I had to clean the filters because they needed it.  Call me a clean freak but I never had spiders roaming my rigs



i pulled apart a guys SLI rig once to find redback spiders nesting underneath is video cards.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 30, 2009)

is this case better than the HAF 932?


----------



## Kenshai (May 30, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> is this case better than the HAF 932?



It's comparable, you get similar airflow in each case. Personal preference is really what it comes down to.


----------



## Studabaker (May 30, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> is this case better than the HAF 932?



It's just a smaller version of the same thing.  They HAVE updated a couple of the design elements though...


----------



## El_Mayo (May 30, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> It's just a smaller version of the same thing.  They HAVE updated a couple of the design elements though...



ahh good
i was condering the HAF 932 but i was like "damn.. this thing is way to fucking big"
4 days later BAM
HAF 922 is released. xD


----------



## legends84 (Jun 3, 2009)

cool n awesome case... hmmm.. HAF922 or Storm scout.. which is far more better?


----------

